# Heartworm prevention - your views?



## Finster (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

While I'm on the topic of worms (http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/6980-hydatid-tapeworms-treatment-frequency-raw-fed-dogs.html#post72335), what are my fellow raw feeders' views about Heartworm prevention? I am keen not to be dosing my dog unnecessarily with pesticides and would like to minimalise this.

At the moment I use Advocate (Moxidectin and Imidacloprid) topically every 5 weeks at the minimum effective dose (1ml per 10kg, by my calculation). Because the half-life of Moxidectin is 35 days, it seems odd to me to keep adding to that every 30 days as recommended, but...what do you guys do? I have been suitably convinced, rightly or wrongly, of the scary factor regarding Heartworm!

(Two vets recommended ProHeart annual injection :tape2: No way Jose!!)


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I give raw chopped garlic. It kills and prevents heartworms. You can also use black walnut hulls. If you don't want to try holistic medicine, than a low dosage schedule of pesticides, would be a better alternative than monthly. So instead of 12 doses, you give 3-4 a year. Heres a thread. Look at post #9 ;0)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/5149-heartgard-question.html


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I give a dose of heartguard once every 60 days during the HW season, April through November. Heartworm larval worms circulate the bloodstream for 4-6 months before maturing and settling in the heart which is what causes disease. The larval worms are sensitive to medication so you have 4-6 months to give a dose. I air on the side of caution and give it every other month (only 3 doses per dog). This low dose of heartworm medication is better than full on treatment which is horrible and can be deadly....


----------



## Finster (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks! This article is great!! http://www.blakkatz.com/spellcast/HW.pdf


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I did some research on both sides and theres not enough proof that alternative methods can prevent heartworm (although traditional are not always 100% effective either), so I chose to give Uno hartguard ( or a generic version) during mosquito months, (late march-sept. )


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I already had that site book marked, but thanks anyway. Good reading:wink:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I just got back from the vet and he said he doesn't even give his dogs heartworm meds, but if necessary, I would only need to dose 3 times July through October for our area. I would like to not dose Louis at all, but I don't think I have the guts to go without medicating, so I will most likely give it to him 3 times a year.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I give Heartguard every month - way to much risk *not* to give it in Florida.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

WOW sounds like an awsome vet;0) 3 doses is much better than 12;0)


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I won't risk my dogs getting heartworm so they are on preventative. Sure, it's a pesticide, but far safer than the treatment if they do get infected. 

We see at least 3 cases a year of positive dogs whose owners have been treating with garlic and herbal stuff.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't give it, HW isn't a huge risk/threat in this area. When I was giving it I was dosing every 45 days.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

werecatrising said:


> We see at least 3 cases a year of positive dogs whose owners have been treating with garlic and herbal stuff.


Than there either not giving the proper dose, or there using garlic pills, or there using garlic powder targeted for dogs, sold all over the internet. The key is raw chopped garlic;0) I would never use pesticides to treat a dog with heartworms. There's other alternatives that actually work, without using toxic cancer causing pesticides. No pesticide is safe.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I give my dogs Heartgard Plus every 6 weeks all year round. Living in Arizona it doesn't ever get cold enough long enough to kill off all of the mosquitos. During July and August I give it every 4 weeks (which is our main mosquito time and they're BAD), rest of the year I do every 6 weeks and they both get heartworm tests yearly.

I then also do Frontline Plus every other month for fleas/ticks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

cast71 said:


> Than there either not giving the proper dose, or there using garlic pills, or there using garlic powder targeted for dogs, sold all over the internet.


OR ... garlic just doesn't work.



> No pesticide is safe.


This we agree on. :smile:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

BoxerMommie said:


> I give my dogs Heartgard Plus every 6 weeks all year round. Living in Arizona it doesn't ever get cold enough long enough to kill off all of the mosquitos. During July and August I give it every 4 weeks (which is our main mosquito time and they're BAD), rest of the year I do every 6 weeks and they both get heartworm tests yearly.
> 
> I then also do Frontline Plus every other month for fleas/ticks.


We're in a similar situation here in FL. HW is every month while we use K9 Advantix monthly. Two weeks ago I wound up with mosquito bites that really itched no end. So much for "Winter"! 

Edit: Yesterday morning we did a 2 hour hike through one of the nearby horse parks/conservation areas. Last night we found 2 ticks on Zio, but they were not active. So the K9 Advantix appears to be doing its job.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Mine get Heartguard every month, even in "winter". With Texas weather, it can be 30 degrees one day, and 80 degrees the next, and the mosquitos take advantage of it. Beauty actually had HW when she was younger, but it was a mild enough case that we just got her on regular Heartguard and it took care of it. Ever since then, she hasn't even been without it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Living in FL, I make sure my dog gets her heartworm pills religiously. However, after listening to Danemoma I must admit that I've stretched her dose from every 30 days to every 45 days. She (ie my dog, not Damemoma) has just tested negative for heartworm. 
I don't like the poisons in the pills as much as the next person, but I think the cure for heartworm is so hard on the dog that this is one thing I won't take any chances with.


----------

